# Huddler Ad going crazy



## scarbelly (Mar 17, 2011)

There is an ad for a furniture store here in San Diego called Jeromes and the audio keeps going and going and the only way to stop it is to close out of explorer and sign back in.  The ad itself does not populate the screen other than the banner at the top and bottom but the audio just starts up at random and keeps going -


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow---I never get any audio ads---Not that I'm complaining.

Do you have a shotgun???

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't think it's this site, it may be your internet provider.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 17, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't think it's this site, it may be your internet provider.


It has to be this site - it is a Huddler banner ad for the store and it does not happen anywhere else I go on the net


----------



## alelover (Mar 17, 2011)

It knows your location based on your IP address so it targets you with local ads. I haven't seen it on this site where I am but on other sites I get hit with ads in the Dallas, TX area even though I'm in NC. I am on my company network which is based in Arlington, TX. When I'm at home I get NC ads sometimes. The only ads I've seen on here besides the featured business card ones are PSAs by Google.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 17, 2011)

They must be working on it all my banners are totally blank right now


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 17, 2011)

Its prob related to the google adds that are running which use the tracking cookies that you browser has collected to push certain ads towards you for your intrest/area.


----------



## alelover (Mar 17, 2011)

How come I'm not getting porn ads then?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2011)

alelover said:


> How come I'm not getting porn ads then?




LOL----Beauty!







Bear


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 17, 2011)

alelover said:


> How come I'm not getting porn ads then?




Most porn sites dont give your computers tracking cookies. They give them Viruses.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 17, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> Most porn sites dont give your computers tracking cookies. They give them Viruses.




Porn Stars Give Viruses TOO...


----------



## tom37 (Mar 17, 2011)

Good One Paul, I almost showered the monitor with my diet coke when I got to your last post.  LMAO

I must also second the fact that the NO adds feature of being a premiere member is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No adds here.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 18, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> gPorn Stars Give Viruses TOO...


Are you talking from personal experiance
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I actually have no personal comparisons that I am allowed to discuss


----------



## malisaw (Mar 18, 2011)

You might want to look in to downloading one of the many host files available on the net to block all the ad sites, etc.  They simply redirect the sites to the local port on the PC.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Mar 18, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> There is an ad for a furniture store here in San Diego called Jeromes and the audio keeps going and going and the only way to stop it is to close out of explorer and sign back in.  The ad itself does not populate the screen other than the banner at the top and bottom but the audio just starts up at random and keeps going -




There's your problem, EXPLORER!  Try another browser Firefox, opera.....


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm also having wierd things happen, but not the same as Scar. When i click on SMF from my FAVORITES not only does SMF open, but I get a credit add too? I have pop-up blocker on & this is the only site that has been doing that?


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 18, 2011)

Here is what I get when I try to use IE8.

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/?action=view&current=SMF_Error_Message.jpg
 


Scarbelly said:


> Are you talking from personal experiance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard that on "Two and a Half Men", that's my story and I'm sticking to it... LOL


----------

